# ***HELP***Abandoned Duck Egg



## ben32hayt (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi I found an abandoned duck egg and I want to make sure it doesn't die if it is alive. I have it in a reptibator at 99 degrees. That's is all I know how to do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also I do not have an egg turner. I think the egg is from a mallard duck. PLEASE HELP ME!


Yes I know the thermometer says 101 degrees but I have it set for 99


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

And you are certain it is a duck egg?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2014)

It needs to be turned several times a day, and kept humid. Mama duck enters the nest with wet feathers.


----------



## ben32hayt (Jun 20, 2014)

ascott said:


> And you are certain it is a duck egg?


Yes I am certain


Yvonne G said:


> It needs to be turned several times a day, and kept humid. Mama duck enters the nest with wet feathers.


How can I keep the incubator humid? Any suggestions?


----------



## mikeh (Jun 20, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> It needs to be turned several times a day, and kept humid. Mama duck enters the nest with wet feathers.


When turning the egg, turn different direction every time. Turning same direction all the time may cause internal tearing.


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 24, 2014)

ben32hayt said:


> Hi I found an abandoned duck egg and I want to make sure it doesn't die if it is alive. I have it in a reptibator at 99 degrees. That's is all I know how to do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also I do not have an egg turner. I think the egg is from a mallard duck. PLEASE HELP ME!
> View attachment 84421
> View attachment 84423
> Yes I know the thermometer says 101 degrees but I have it set for 99


did the duck hatch! ?


----------



## ben32hayt (Jul 24, 2014)

No, it was infertile. I tossed it away after two weeks.


----------

